# Can I get two volunteers?



## RangerWickett (Mar 7, 2011)

I've finished the draft of the Player's Guide for ZEITGEIST, and I'd like some fresh eyes to take a look at it. I want to make sure it presents the setting clearly and at a reasonable pace, and that I'm not forgetting anything players would want to see.

The whole thing comes to about 40 double-spaced pages. I could use two people willing to take a look, give me some feedback, and then not talk about what they read until the Player's Guide actually comes out. Is anyone interested?


----------



## beverson (Mar 7, 2011)

RangerWickett said:


> I've finished the draft of the Player's Guide for ZEITGEIST, and I'd like some fresh eyes to take a look at it. I want to make sure it presents the setting clearly and at a reasonable pace, and that I'm not forgetting anything players would want to see.
> 
> The whole thing comes to about 40 double-spaced pages. I could use two people willing to take a look, give me some feedback, and then not talk about what they read until the Player's Guide actually comes out. Is anyone interested?




I'd be happy to take a look and then keep my mouth shut...


----------



## mort655 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd love to take a look at it. 

First-time poster, but I've been rapidly keeping up with Zeitgiest.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 7, 2011)

beverson said:


> I'd be happy to take a look and then keep my mouth shut...






mort655 said:


> I'd love to take a look at it.
> 
> First-time poster, but I've been rapidly keeping up with Zeitgiest.




Cool. Could each of you contact me at ryanznock (at) gmail (dot) com? I'll respond with a Word docx file, unless you need me to use a different format. Thanks.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 7, 2011)

Ack! Too slow! 

Well if you need another.... my user name at gmail.com


----------



## Mortagon (Mar 13, 2011)

To slow it seems. Anyhow, this interests me greatly so if you need another fresh Norwegian look my e-mail is mortagon[MENTION=89935]hotmail[/MENTION].com.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't want to rub it in, but the Player and DM Guides are both _very _good.  Ryan's hit this one out of the park.


----------



## JustKim (Mar 14, 2011)

Do you have a release date planned yet for the Player's Guide?


----------



## Colmarr (Apr 11, 2011)

I realise I'm way too late to this party, but as shown by my barrage of posts this morning, I'm _very_ into Zeitgeist.

I'm also opinionated and a solicitor, so I'm used to being critical of other people's spelling, grammar and document content. 

I'll send you and email RW, just in case.


----------

